# CC, RR, Marathon Rennen in BadenWürttemberg



## bl4d8 (9. Mai 2005)

Hi,
würde mich interessieren, was es in dieser Saison an Rennen / Hobbyrennen in und in der Umgebung von BaWü gibt, bei denen man mitfahren kann. 
Sowohl Rennrad, Marathon, Cross Country.
danke schonmal...
gruß simon


----------



## Thunderbird (9. Mai 2005)

www.tälercup.de für XC-Rennen!

http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/
ist ganz nett

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (15. Mai 2005)

12 Stunden von Todtnauberg 

Vaude Trans-Schwarzwald 

ich werde bei beiden Rennen starten!

Bin sehr auf die Trans Schwarzwald mit ihrer Erstauflage gespannt...

MfG Alex


----------



## Thunderbird (15. Mai 2005)

Trans-Schwarzwald.   
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, wie die im Vergleich zu einem
normalen Marathon Geld sparen: Geldpreise gibt's anscheinend
nur für die Gesamtsieger, nicht für Etappensieger. Man zahlt
also für eine Etappe doppelt so viel wie für viele Marathons
und bekommt dann nur einen Reifen in die Hand oder so. 
Erinnert mich stark an Offenburg. 

Thb


----------



## spezi light (15. Mai 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Trans-Schwarzwald.
> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, wie die im Vergleich zu einem
> normalen Marathon Geld sparen: Geldpreise gibt's anscheinend
> nur für die Gesamtsieger, nicht für Etappensieger. Man zahlt
> ...


da mir das der Sponsor zahlt ist mir das relativ egal 
noch ein Rennen:
Blackforest Bike Marathon


----------

